# e!COCKPIT und CODESYS 3 und OSCAT Kompatibilität



## lawkan (13 Juli 2015)

Hallo Community,

Ich hätte gerne gewusst ob die Oscat-Bibliotheken (Network 1.21 und Basic 3.33) für CODESYS 3 bzw e!COCKPIT von Wago kompatibel sind ?

Und ob die Codesys 3 Projekte bzw. Bibliotheken aus der CODESYS.Store mit e!COCKPIT kompatibel  sind ?

Danke im Voraus

Lawkan


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (13 Juli 2015)

Hallo lawkan,

grundsätzlich ist es möglich CoDeSys 2.3 Bibliotheken zu konvertieren, sollten Abhängigkeiten zu anderen Bibliotheken bestehen müssen diese ebenfalls hinzugefügt und entsprechend verknüpft werden.

Für CODESYS 3 Bibliotheken sind zusätzlich die Systemvoraussetzungen zu beachten! Die OSCAT-Bibliotheken sind im CODESYS Store vorhanden und können verwendet werden. 
_Bei dieser Bibliothek handelt es sich um eine Portierung der OSCAT BASIC Library für CODESYS V3.
Quelle: http://store.codesys.com/oscat-basic.html#Produktbeschreibung


_


----------



## annD (23 Juli 2015)

Hallo lawkan,

die OSCAT Bibliotheken für Codesys 3 vom CODESYS Store kann man in e!COCKPIT einbinden.

Bei mir ist aber nicht die vollständige Funktion gegeben. z.B. funktionieren die Jalousie-Bausteine "Blind Night" und "Blind Control" ordnungsgemäß - aber beim Einfügen des Oscat-Bausteins "Blind Shade" erhalte ich sofort folgende Fehlermeldung: "Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs". Der Wago Support konnte mir bisher auch noch nicht weiterhelfen.

Schöne Grüße,
annD


----------



## lord2k3 (23 Juli 2015)

http://www.oscat.de/ schrieb:
			
		

> [..]OSCAT entwickelt die OSCAT.LIB,  welche im *Open Source* vorliegt [..]. *Sie* sind natürlich  herzlich eingeladen, an der *Weiterentwicklung *der OSCAT.LIB * teilzunehmen*. [..]
> 
> Die OSCAT-LIB ist *Zielsystem und Hersteller unabhängig *[..]
> 
> Neben einer umfassenden Bibliothek für verschiedene Zielsysteme  bietet OSCAT auch *Dokumentation *und *Support *für die verfügbaren  Bausteine.



Hast du denn schonmal in die  Bibliothek hineingeschaut? (Es soll Anwender geben, die nicht zu wissen  scheinen, dass diese Quelloffen sind )
Bei  solch "mächtigen" Bibliotheken können natürlich auf unterschiedlichen  Plattformen Kompatibilitäsprobleme auftauchen, dann wäre es ein leichtes  in die Bibliothek zu schauen, vorallem wenn man diese Bibliothek  anwendet!



annD schrieb:


> "Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs". Der Wago Support konnte mir bisher auch noch nicht weiterhelfen.



Stell deine Frage doch mal im OSCAT-Forum, eventuell ist dort schon was bekannt.


----------

